# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ինտեր / FC Internazionale

## BOBO

Այստեղ խոսենք Ինտերի և նրա ֆուտբոլիստների մասին:

----------


## BOBO

Այստեղ ձեզ է ներկայացված Ինտերի մրցելույթները:

Выступления в Европе

Турнир И  В   Н   П   ЗГ   ПГ 
eccc     113 56 33 24 167 102 
ecwc     12   6  2    4   22    9 
ucup    149 73 36 40 222 129 
scup       0     0    0   0    0     0 
uic          0     0    0   0    0     0 
eusa        5     3    1   1    6     1 
Total 279 138 72 69 417 241 


Победы в турнирах УЕФА

Кубок европейских чемпионов 1963/64, 1964/65 
Межконтинентальный кубок 1964, 1965/66
Кубок УЕФА 1990/91, 1993/94, 1997/98

----------


## kiki

փաստորեն Ինտերի երկրպագու էլ ունենք ... դե լավ նայեք մերոնց , դեռ ձեզ պետք են գալու էս տարի   ...

----------


## HardRock

> Այս թեման միյայն Ինտերի երկրպագուների համար է: Այստեղ խոսենք Ինտերի և նրա ֆուտբոլիստների մասին:


Ստեղ մի պարադոքս կա: Անունիցդ երևումա, որ դու Վիերիի երկրպագուներից ես, այդ դեպքում Ինտերից պետքա հիասթափված լիների, չէ որ նա էլ Ինտերում չի խաղում ու ինչքան գիտեմ միքիչ նեղացած գնաց Ինտերից:  :Smile:   :Think:

----------


## kiki

դա բոլորովին կապ չունի, եթե այս մարդը լավ երկրպագու է, դա դեռր չի խաղա...հնարավոր է նա Ինտերի երկրպագու է, ու Վիերին նրա համար մեծ նշանակություն ունի ... էդպես որ լիներ, ես վաղու՜ց արդեն Ռեալը մոռացած պիտի լինեի ...

----------


## BOBO

> Ստեղ մի պարադոքս կա: Անունիցդ երևումա, որ դու Վիերիի երկրպագուներից ես, այդ դեպքում Ինտերից պետքա հիասթափված լիների, չէ որ նա էլ Ինտերում չի խաղում ու ինչքան գիտեմ միքիչ նեղացած գնաց Ինտերից:


Ճիշտն ասած ես Վիերիի երկրպագու եմ որովհետև Ինտերի երկրպագու եմ: Իսկ նա Ինտերի համար շատ բան է արել:

----------


## BOBO

Ինտերի կազմը:    


                                           GOALKEEPERS 
 79 CARINI FABIAN                                                       Dec 26 1979 Uruguay 
 12 JULIO CESAR SOARES ESPINDOLA                   Sep 3 1979 Brazil 
 22 ORLANDONI  PAOLO                                            Aug 12 1972 Italy 
 1 TOLDO FRANCESCO                                               Dec 2 1971 Italy 

                                         DEFENDERS 
 77 ANDREOLLI  MARCO                                            Jun 10 1986 Italy 
 16 BURDISSO NICOLAS ANDRES                            Apr 12 1981 Argentina 
 17 COCO FRANCESCO                                                Jan 8 1977 Italy 
 2 CORDOBA IVAN RAMIRO                                      Aug 11 1976 Colombia 
 11 GROSSO FABIO                                                       Nov 28 1977 Italy 
 13 MAICON DOUGLAS SISENANDO                        Jul 26 1981 Brazil 
 23 MATERAZZI MARCO                                             Aug 19 1973 Italy 
 25 SAMUEL WALTER ADRIAN                                  Mar 22 1978 Argentina 
 4 ZANETTI JAVIER                                                       Aug 10 1973 Argentina 

                                              MIDFIELDERS 
 19 CAMBIASSO ESTEBAN MATIAS                          Aug 18 1980 Argentina 
 15 DACOURT OLIVIER                                                 Sep 25 1974 France 
 91 GONZALEZ MARIANO NICOLAS                         May 5 1981 Argentina 
 7 MADEIRA CAEIRO FIGO LUIS FILIPE                   Nov 4 1972 Portugal 
 6 MAXWELL SCHERRER CABELINO ANDRADE   Aug 27 1981 Brazil 
 21 SOLARI SANTIAGO                                                 Oct 7 1976 Argentina 
 5 STANKOVIC DEJAN                                                  Sep 11 1978 Serbia 
 14 VIEIRA PATRICK                                                      Jun 23 1976 France 

                                      FORWARDS 
 10 ADRIANO LEITE RIBEIRO                                      Feb 17 1982 Brazil 
 99 CHOUTOS LAMPROS                                               Dec 7 1979 Greece 
 18 CRESPO HERNAN JORGE                                        Jul 5 1975 Argentina 
 9 CRUZ JULIO RICARDO                                               Oct 10 1974 Argentina 
 8 IBRAHIMOVIC ZLATAN                                            Oct 3 1981 Sweden 
 20 RECOBA ALVARO                                                     Mar 17 1976 Uruguay

----------


## BOBO

Ինտերի ֆուտբոլիստները

----------


## BOBO

Ինտեր

----------


## BOBO

Inter

----------


## BOBO

Inter Footballists

----------


## BOBO

Footballists

----------


## BOBO

Ինտերը երեկ` հաղթելով Կալյարիին 1-0 հաշվով,  տանելով 16-րդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակը  սահմանեց Եվրոպայի ռեկորդ: Դրանից առաջ ռեկորդը պատկանում էր Բավարիային, որը տարել եր 15 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ:

հ.գ. Այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Երեկ Սինիշա Միխայիլովիչը դառավ կարծեմ 38 տարեկան: 
Լավ ֆուտբոլիստ էր: Համարյա սաղ կարիերան Իտալիայում ա անցկացրել. Սամպդորիա, Լացիո, Ինտեր: Չնայած պաշտպան էր, բայց գոլ էլ էր շատ խփում: Ռոնալդինյոն երազի էլ, իրա նման չի կարա "շտռաֆ" քաշի: Էն, որ Յուգոսլավիան 98 թվի աշխարհի խաղերին ամենալավերից էր, հիմնականում իրա շնորհքն ա: Բայց էն, որ Յուգոսլավիան 1/8-ում Հոլանդիային կրվեց, իրա մեղքն ա (պենալը չխփեց):  Վատ բաներ էլ գիտեմ իրա մասին: Մի անգամ խաղի վախտ թքել էր Ադրիան Մուտույի վրա (քանի խաղ որակազրկեցին): Ամեն դեպքում, ինքը իմ ամենահարգված ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկն ա: Ափսոս հիմա "Ինտեր"-ում ա ու Մանչինիին ա օգնում:

----------


## Amarasos

Internacionale 2:2 Valencia  :Think:  (Ինտեռի գործերը լավ չեն :Smile:  )

----------


## Amaru

Էխխխ, ափսոս...  :Sad:  
Բայց Ֆիգուս խաղացելաաա  :Smile:  
Առջևում ա  Մեստալյան... 
ասենք թե forza Inter  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ճիշտ ա Վալենսիան հուփ չտվեց, բայց իրա շանսերը ավելի բարձր են: Չնայած վախում եմ էլի էն 5-1-ի պատմությունն ըլնի:

----------


## BOBO

> Ճիշտ ա Վալենսիան հուփ չտվեց, բայց իրա շանսերը ավելի բարձր են: Չնայած վախում եմ էլի էն 5-1-ի պատմությունն ըլնի:


1.Վալենսիան չէր կարա հուփ տա:
2.Ոչ մի շանս չունի:
3.5-1 պատմությունը վաղուց արդեն անցյալ ա ու ըտենց բան չի կրկնվի:

----------


## Amaru

ինչի մասինա խոսքը իի  :Shok:   նման բան հաստատ չի կրկնվի  :Smile:  բայց ես հավատում եմ Ինտերին  :Smile:  Ֆիգուի վերջին տարին ա ֆուտբոլում, սիրուն ա հեռանալ պետք... ինքը ոչ մի Ալ Իթթիհադ էլ չի գնալու...

----------


## Աբելյան

Նկատի ունեմ էն, որ Ինտերը մեստալիայում 5-1 Վալենսիային կրեց:

----------


## BOBO

> Նկատի ունեմ էն, որ Ինտերը մեստալիայում 5-1 վալենսիային կրեց:


Ես էլ կարծեցի թե ի նկատի ունես Ինտերի պարտությունը:

----------


## Աբելյան

Inter-Udinese 1-1

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Ինտերը վարձավճարով վերցրեց Խիմենեսին  >>>*

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Ինտերին պետք է Էմերսոնը >>>*

----------


## Interci

բարև բոլորին, Իտալիայի չեմպիոնը եկելա  :Hands Up: 
էսօր կարդացի, որ Ինտերս Լեմպարդինա ուզում առնի Չելսիից ու Մանսինիին Ռոմյաից,
Չելսիից Դրոգբան էլ երևի կգա, մնումա որ էս լրիվ ճիշտ լինի  :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

Բարև, բարև :Smile: 
Լեմպարդը երևի կգա ու լավ կանի, Մանսինին էլ նենց ոչինչ, բայց այ Դրոգբան կարծում եմ որ պետք չի, լուչշե Միլան գնա :Jpit: 
Էտ ախմախ Մոուրինյոն սաղ թիմը փչացնելու ա :Sad:

----------


## Interci

Բարև ախպերս, ինչ լավ անուն ես դրել, իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկնա Վիերին:
Դրոգբան չի գալու ոնց որ, իրանց տրենեռը չի թողելու , էսօր խոսում էր լուրելով, ասեց ես իրա համար եմ եկել Չելսի:

----------


## MetalFan

Ես ինչ սկսել եմ ֆnւտբլ նայել,իմ ամենասիրած թիմը դառել է "Ինտեր"-ը:Ինձ հետաքրքիր է կան այստեղ այս թիմի երկրպագnւներ,երբվանից են երկրպագnւմ թիմին nւ թիմի վnր խաղացnղին կառանձնացնեն:
Ես սկնել եմ երկրպագել 1995 թվից,nւ իմ համար բացառիկ կերպար է համարվnւմ Խավիեր Զանետտին:Առանց նրա ես չեմ պատկերացնnւմ այդ ակnւմբը:Իսկ թիմի իսկական առաջատարը Իբրան է:

----------


## xaladilnick

Forca Inter Միլիտօյին ել առանք համել Մօտտային

----------


## GevSky

Ինտեր-Բարսա վերջի անգամ, որ խաղացել են ինչ խաղի շրջանակներումա եղել, ու երբ, ու ոնցա պրծել խաղը....
Հ.Գ. ուղղակի ստուգում եմ Ինտերի երկրպագուների ինֆորմացված լինելը իրենց թիմի մասին :Smile:

----------


## xaladilnick

Լսի Gevsky կայֆավատ մի ելի հա եղելա 5:0 գիտեմ բայց դե ընկերական եր եդի :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

> Լսի Gevsky կայֆավատ մի ելի հա եղելա 5:0 գիտեմ բայց դե ընկերական եր եդի


Լավ մի նեղացի, իմ մոտիկ ընկերսելա Ինտերի ֆան... ՈՒ ես էլ Իտալիայում ամենաշատը հենց էդ ակումբն եմ սիրում:
Հա մեկել էդ խաղը ընկերական չէր «Համպեռի Գավաթն էր»

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա մեկել էդ խաղը ընկերական չէր «Համպեռի Գավաթն էր»


Գամպերի գավաթը ընկերական մրցաշարա :Wink:

----------

Gayl (18.04.2010)

----------


## xaladilnick

[QUOTE=REAL_ist;1731777]Գամպերի գավաթը ընկերական մրցաշարա :Wink: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]

Բա Գև ջան

----------


## h.s.

Մորատին հայտարարելա, որ մտադրություն չունի Դեկուին ու Կարվալյուին ձեռքբերելուն, որոնց այդքան շատ ուզում էր Մոուրինյոն: Նա ասելա, որ իրենց թիմը շատ ուժեղա ու նրանց կարիքը չի զգում: Ներկա պահին բանակցությունները դադարեցվել են:

----------


## GevSky

> Գամպերի գավաթը ընկերական մրցաշարա


հա միգուցե տենց կոչվումա, բայց անձամբ ես ընկերական չեմ համարում այն խաղը որտեղ որևէ բան է խաղարկվում...
համել էս թեման փակենք թե չէ լավ առիթա ինձ տուգանելու :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

Այսօր Բավարիայի մենեջերը հայտարարելա, որ Լուսիոն տեղափոխվելա Ինտեր: Լուսիոյի հետ կնքվելա  3 տարվա պայմանագիր, բայց տրանսֆերի գումարը չի հայտարարվել:

----------


## Taurus

Ինտերը Գլեբին Վարձավճարով վերցրել ա Բարսայից

Ինչքան գիտեմ Լուսիոն անվճար ա տեղափոխվել

----------


## GevSky

Դավիդ Վիյայի ագենտը ասելա, որ Դավիդը էնքանա ուզում բարսա գա, որ պատրաստա իր գրպանից տա վալենսիային այն տարբերությունը որը կկազմի բարսայի առաջարկած ու վալենսիայի սահմանած գնի միջև... Ինձ թվումա որ սա սկզբունքի հարցա.... Ու Բարսան դրան անտարբեր չի մնա... շատ մեծ սխալ կլինի Վիյային չառնելը
Հ.Գ. սխալմամբ եմ այստեղ գրել, խնդրում եմ ջնջել այս գրառումը այս թեմայից :Smile:

----------


## gafff

Շատ ուժեղ սաստավ կունենա էս տարի Ինտերը

J. Cesar, Maicon, Lucio, Samuel, Santon, Zanetti, Cambiasso, T. Motta, Stankovic, D. Milito, Eto'o:

----------

Արծիվ (18.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Շատ ուժեղ սաստավ կունենա էս տարի Ինտերը
> 
> J. Cesar, Maicon, Lucio, Samuel, Santon, Zanetti, Cambiasso, T. Motta, Stankovic, D. Milito, Eto'o:


Էտոն Ինտերում :Shok:  Բա Իբրան ուրա՞

----------


## GevSky

Իբրան բնականաբար դեպի Բարսա չամադաններնա դասավորում :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

*«Ինտերը» Բալոտելլիին նոր պայմանագիր կառաջարկի*



Իտալական «Ինտերի» ղեկավարությունը փորձում է պահպանել հարձակվող Մարիո Բալոտելլիին: Ակումբը պատրաստ է նոր պայմանագիր առաջարկել ֆուտբոլիստին` մինչև 2015 թ. ժամկետով: Այս մասին հայտնում է «La Gazetta Dello Sport»-ը:
Բալոտելլիի գործող պայմանագրի ժամկետը կավարտվի 2013 թ.: Երկարաձգման դեպքում ֆուտբոլիստը ֆինանսական առումով զգալիորեն կշահի` 1 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում վաստակելով 2,5 մլն եվրո:

----------

Venus (08.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտերի երկրպագուններին հաղթանակի համար, շատ եմ սիրում այս թիմին, չնայած որ մի ժամանակ Juventus F.C. երկրպագուն էի: Հույսով եմ որ ՉԼ-ի գավաթը անպայման կվերցնի  :Wink: 
F.C. Internazionale 2-0 Juventus F.C.

----------

Barcamaniac (25.04.2010), BOBO (18.04.2010), Gayl (18.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Ժողովուրդ ինչ որ մեկը կարա ասի թե Լուիշ Ֆիգուն ուրա ???

----------


## BOBO

> Ժողովուրդ ինչ որ մեկը կարա ասի թե Լուիշ Ֆիգուն ուրա ???


Ինտերումա աշխատում
 Մորատիի աջ ձեռնա :Jpit:

----------

DavitH (21.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

մերսի  :Smile: 

*Մոդերատորական.* *ինչ-որ գրառման ձեր համաձայնությունը հայտնելու կամ ուղղակի շնորհակալ լինելը հավաստելու համար խնդրում եմ բավարարվեք միայն գրառմանը շնորհակալություն տալով:*

----------


## Gayl

Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտեռի երկրպագուներին
Ինտեռ-Բարսա 3:1
Եթե չհաշվենք մրցավարի թերությունները, ապա Ինտեռը ի զարմանս շատերիս փառավոր հաղթանակ տարավ :Smile:

----------

Armen.181 (21.04.2010), BOBO (21.04.2010), Ungrateful (01.05.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ում էր պետք էդ փառավոր հաղթանակը: Մեկ ա շուտով մոռացվելու է, իսկ փոխարենը կհիշվի այն, որ Բարսելոնան երկու անգամ անընդմեջ գրավեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթը:

----------

GevSky (26.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ում էր պետք էդ փառավոր հաղթանակը: Մեկ ա շուտով մոռացվելու է, իսկ փոխարենը կհիշվի այն, որ Բարսելոնան երկու անգամ անընդմեջ գրավեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթը:


Հույսը վերջում է մեռնում, ավելի ճիշտ հինգշաբթի օրը:

----------

Armen.181 (26.04.2010), BOBO (26.04.2010), Ungrateful (26.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հույսը վերջում է մեռնում, ավելի ճիշտ հինգշաբթի օրը:


Մեռավ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Ինտերին երեկ պետք էր պաշտպանվել միայն, ու իմ հետ համամիտ կլինեն շատերը ` փայլուն պաշտպանվեց , անգամ 10 հոգով: Մաուրինիոն ապացուցեց, որ ինքն իրոք մեծ մարզիչա: Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտերի երկրպագուներին ու ոչ միայն Ինտերի, այլ Իտալական պաշտպանության երկրպագուներին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինտերին երեկ պետք էր պաշտպանվել միայն, ու իմ հետ համամիտ կլինեն շատերը ` փայլուն պաշտպանվեց , անգամ 10 հոգով: Մաուրինիոն ապացուցեց, որ ինքն իրոք մեծ մարզիչա: Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտերի երկրպագուներին ու ոչ միայն Ինտերի, *այլ Իտալական պաշտպանության երկրպագուներին*


Ես մինչև հիմա այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե այդտեղ երկրպագելու ինչ կա :Sad:

----------

Gayl (29.04.2010), h.s. (29.04.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Ինտերին երեկ պետք էր պաշտպանվել միայն, ու իմ հետ համամիտ կլինեն շատերը ` փայլուն պաշտպանվեց , անգամ 10 հոգով: Մաուրինիոն ապացուցեց, որ ինքն իրոք մեծ մարզիչա: Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտերի երկրպագուներին ու ոչ միայն Ինտերի, այլ Իտալական պաշտպանության երկրպագուներին


Տենց ֆուտբոլից ամենաշատը պետքա հիասթափվել :Bad:

----------


## BOBO

> Տենց ֆուտբոլից ամենաշատը պետքա հիասթափվել


Մուրինյոնա էլի, բայց Ինտերը առաջ տենց չեր խաղում դրա համար լուրջ հաջողությունների չեր հասնում

----------


## h.s.

> Մուրինյոնա էլի, բայց Ինտերը առաջ տենց չեր խաղում դրա համար լուրջ հաջողությունների չեր հասնում


Ապեր էրեկվա խաղը ոնց որ քուչում մի գոլանի ֆուտբոլ խաղային: Ստատիստիկան չգիտեմ Ինտերը գոնե Բարսայի դարպասին մի հատ հարվածեց թե չէ: Ինտերի բախտը ահավոր բերեց 1-ին խաղի մրցավարի պահով ու չեմ զարմանա եթե հետո պարզվի որ դրան առած են եղել

----------


## salatik

Վահիկ ջան շատ վատա որ չես հասկանում, ես առանձնապես Ինտերի երկրպագու չեմ, բայց երեկ իրանք իրոք ցույց տվեցին թե պաշտպանությունը ոնց պետքա լինի, իրանց պետք չեր գոլ խփել, իրանց 3-1 հաշիվը լրիվ ձեռնտու էր, պետք էր բաց չթողել, լավ դարպասպահ ունեն, լավ պաշտպաններ, Լուսիոյին հավասար շատ քիչ պաշտպաններ կգտնես: Չմտածեք թե Բարսելոնին դեմ եմ, ուղղակի գրում եմ այն ինչ մտածում եմ,  բոլորդ էլ գիտեք Յուվենթուսնա իմ թիմը  :Ok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան շատ վատա որ չես հասկանում, ես առանձնապես Ինտերի երկրպագու չեմ, բայց երեկ իրանք իրոք ցույց տվեցին թե պաշտպանությունը ոնց պետքա լինի, իրանց պետք չեր գոլ խփել, իրանց 3-1 հաշիվը լրիվ ձեռնտու էր, պետք էր բաց չթողել, լավ դարպասպահ ունեն, լավ պաշտպաններ, Լուսիոյին հավասար շատ քիչ պաշտպաններ կգտնես: Չմտածեք թե Բարսելոնին դեմ եմ, ուղղակի գրում եմ այն ինչ մտածում եմ,  բոլորդ էլ գիտեք Յուվենթուսնա իմ թիմը


Չգիտեմ, միգուցե և ճիշտ ես, բայց ինձ համար ավելի հոգեհարազատ է  <<Լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն է>> կարգախոսը ու մտադիր էլ չեմ կարծիքս փոխել :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր էրեկվա խաղը ոնց որ քուչում մի գոլանի ֆուտբոլ խաղային: Ստատիստիկան չգիտեմ Ինտերը գոնե Բարսայի դարպասին մի հատ հարվածեց թե չէ: Ինտերի բախտը ահավոր բերեց 1-ին խաղի մրցավարի պահով ու չեմ զարմանա եթե հետո պարզվի որ դրան առած են եղել


Իսկ Ինտեռն ինչու պետք է Բարսայի դարպասին հարվածեր :Shok:

----------

Արծիվ (30.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես չեմ ջոկում թե ի՞նչի համար են այս ավելորդ ու անհիմն խոսքերը, Ինտերը կրեց Բարսելոնային իրա ուզած ձևով և այդ ձևը շատ դուրըս եկավ: Թե հիմա պաշտպանվեց կրեց կամ թե հարձակվեց կրեց դա ընդհանրապես էական չի քանի որ կարևոր կրեց հպարտ Բարսելոնային և իրա հպարտ երկրպագուներին որ կարծում են Բարսելոնայց էնկոմ կամանդ չկա  :LOL: : Ես պատկերացնում եմ եթե Բարսելոնան անցներ, դրանից հետո չէր լինի խոսալ նրա երկրպագուների հետ, բայց լավը այն եղավ որ չկարացավ անցներ քանի որ Ինտերի խելացի խաղաց իսկ Բարսելոնան անկապ անկապ գրոհներով արդյունքի չհասավ: Մի կողմից լավ կլիներ որ Բարսելոնան մի ձև գտներ ու անցներ ու հետո ֆինալում Բայերնը հաստատ կմոռթեր Բարսելոնային և այդ խաղը ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ: Այդ ժամանակ Բարսելոնայի վիճակը ներկա վիճակից ավելի տխուր կլիներ:

----------


## h.s.

> Իսկ Ինտեռն ինչու պետք է Բարսայի դարպասին հարվածեր


Որովհետև իմ իմացած ֆուտբոլում 2 հատ դարպաս կա :Smile: 




> Ես չեմ ջոկում թե ի՞նչի համար են այս ավելորդ ու անհիմն խոսքերը, Ինտերը կրեց Բարսելոնային իրա ուզած ձևով և այդ ձևը շատ դուրըս եկավ: Թե հիմա պաշտպանվեց կրեց կամ թե հարձակվեց կրեց դա ընդհանրապես էական չի քանի որ կարևոր կրեց հպարտ Բարսելոնային և իրա հպարտ երկրպագուներին որ կարծում են Բարսելոնայց էնկոմ կամանդ չկա : Ես պատկերացնում եմ եթե Բարսելոնան անցներ, դրանից հետո չէր լինի խոսալ նրա երկրպագուների հետ, բայց լավը այն եղավ որ չկարացավ անցներ քանի որ Ինտերի խելացի խաղաց իսկ Բարսելոնան անկապ անկապ գրոհներով արդյունքի չհասավ: Մի կողմից լավ կլիներ որ Բարսելոնան մի ձև գտներ ու անցներ ու հետո ֆինալում Բայերնը հաստատ կմոռթեր Բարսելոնային և այդ խաղը ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ: Այդ ժամանակ Բարսելոնայի վիճակը ներկա վիճակից ավելի տխուր կլիներ:


Բարսան էսօրվա դրությամբ ամենասիրուն ու դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ խաղացող թիմնա: Իմ կարծիքով եթե  1-ին խաղը արդար լիներ, Բարսան կանցներ եզրափակիչ: Մեկ էլ ահավոր կասկածում եմ թե Բավարիան քո ասած կմոռթեր :LOL:  Բավարիան հասելա եզրափակիչ որովհետև էս տարի բախտը իրա կողմն էր: 

Հ.Գ. Հիշու՞մ ես Բարսա - Բավարիա խաղը :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (01.05.2010), Yellow Raven (02.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բարսան էսօրվա դրությամբ ամենասիրուն ու դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ խաղացող թիմնա: Իմ կարծիքով եթե  1-ին խաղը արդար լիներ, Բարսան կանցներ եզրափակիչ: Մեկ էլ ահավոր կասկածում եմ թե Բավարիան քո ասած կմոռթեր Բավարիան հասելա եզրափակիչ որովհետև էս տարի բախտը իրա կողմն էր: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հիշու՞մ ես Բարսա - Բավարիա խաղը


Ֆուտբոլի մեջ բախտ չկա, եթե խաղալ չիմանաս չես կարող առաջ գնալ, այն էլ հասնել ֆինալ  :LOL:  հա լինում են դեպքեր երբ որ թիմի բախտը ժպտում է բայց Բավարիայի դեպքում չէի ասի, չի կարող մի թիմ բախտի խաղով հասնել ֆինալ, այնպես որ արի ընդունի որ էս տարի Բարսելոնայի տարին չէր, քանի որ նրանք իրենց վրա շատ վստահ էին դրա համար էլ չհասան ֆինալ  :Smile: 
Հիշեցրու եթե կարող ես կամ վիդեոն ուղարկիր  :Wink: 




> Որովհետև իմ իմացած ֆուտբոլում 2 հատ դարպաս կա


Չեմ հասկանում ինչ՞ի եք պատկերացնում որ ֆուտբոլում միշտ պետք է գրոհ լինի ու գոլեր լինի, մարդիք ձևը գտան ու հաղթեցին Բարսելոնային: Ժամանակին Լաբանովսկին (Դինամո Կիև և ՍՍՀՄ մարզիչ) մի լավ խոսք էր ասել իր թիմին թե կարևորը խաղի արդյունքն է այլ ոչ թե որակը  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Ես ցավում եմ որ ֆուտբոլ ասելով դու հասկանում ես միայն արդյունք, և պաշտպանություն և գոլազուրկ խաղ:
Հ.Գ. *այստեղ* քո համար վիդեո եմ դրել:

----------

Արծիվ (03.05.2010)

----------


## h.s.

> Ֆուտբոլի մեջ բախտ չկա, եթե խաղալ չիմանաս չես կարող առաջ գնալ, այն էլ հասնել ֆինալ  հա լինում են դեպքեր երբ որ թիմի բախտը ժպտում է բայց Բավարիայի դեպքում չէի ասի, չի կարող մի թիմ բախտի խաղով հասնել ֆինալ, այնպես որ արի ընդունի որ էս տարի Բարսելոնայի տարին չէր, քանի որ նրանք իրենց վրա շատ վստահ էին դրա համար էլ չհասան ֆինալ 
> Հիշեցրու եթե կարող ես կամ վիդեոն ուղարկիր


Բավարիան արժանիորեն հաղթելա Լիոնին: Թե Ֆիորենտինային, թե Մանչին հաղթեց բախտի բերմամբ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես ցավում եմ որ ֆուտբոլ ասելով դու հասկանում ես միայն արդյունք, և պաշտպանություն և գոլազուրկ խաղ:


Ցավալին էնա, երբ ֆուտբոլ ասելով մենակ հարձակում են հասկանում...Ինտերը երբ պետք էր հարձակվեց, երբ պետք էր պաշտպանվեց ու տեղ ոչմի հակաֆուտբոլային բան չկա:

Մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ, հալալա Ինտերին:

----------

BOBO (02.05.2010), Gayl (10.05.2010), Արծիվ (03.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բավարիան արժանիորեն հաղթելա Լիոնին: Թե Ֆիորենտինային, թե Մանչին հաղթեց բախտի բերմամբ:


Բախտը ուժեղին է ժպտում, բախտի բերմամբ Ինտեռը հաղթեց Բարսային, իրականում էտ խաղը կիսաեզրափակիչին վայել խաղ չէր, ես կասեի զիբիլ էր, բայց այստեղ կարևորը հաղթանակն էր, էլ ի՞նչ կա չնդունելու, Ինտեռը ինչու պետք է գոլ խփեր, Բարսան կարող էր թող հաղթեր, խի աշխարհի ամենահզոր և անպարտելի ակումբի համար անլուծելի խնդիրներ կա՞ն:

----------

Արծիվ (03.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Որովհետև իմ իմացած ֆուտբոլում 2 հատ դարպաս կա


Իսկ քո համար Բարսայի հաղթելն էր էականը, թե՞ Ինտեռի գոլ խփելը:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես ցավում եմ որ ֆուտբոլ ասելով դու հասկանում ես միայն արդյունք, և պաշտպանություն և գոլազուրկ խաղ:
> Հ.Գ. *այստեղ* քո համար վիդեո եմ դրել:


Նախ ասեմ որ ես ֆուտբոլ ասելով չեմ հասկանում միայն արդյունք, քանի որ ինչպես դու ես սիրում հետաքրքրաշարժ և գոլերով լի ֆուտբոլ այնպես էլ ես սիրում եմ, բայց դե ամեն անգամ չի որ դա լինում է: Այսօր ֆուտբոլը եվրոպայում մեծ բիզնես է և այնուամենայնիվ նրանց համար ամենակարևորը խաղի արդյունքն է իսկ մեզ ֆուտբոլասերներիս համար ամենակարևորը խաղի հետաքրքրությունը և ինչքան շատ գոլ այնքան լավ:  
Հա վիդեոյի համար շնորհակալություն, շատ լավն էր և իսկապես այդ խաղում Բարսելոնան շատ լավ խաղաց  :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> Բախտը ուժեղին է ժպտում, բախտի բերմամբ Ինտեռը հաղթեց Բարսային, իրականում էտ խաղը կիսաեզրափակիչին վայել խաղ չէր, ես կասեի զիբիլ էր, բայց այստեղ կարևորը հաղթանակն էր, էլ ի՞նչ կա չնդունելու, Ինտեռը ինչու պետք է գոլ խփեր, Բարսան կարող էր թող հաղթեր, խի աշխարհի ամենահզոր և անպարտելի ակումբի համար անլուծելի խնդիրներ կա՞ն:


Բախտը ուժեղին է ժպտում, բայց Ինտեր - Բարսա ու Բավարիա - Ֆիորենտինա խաղերում 2 թիմերն էլ հաղթեցին մրցավարի օգնությամբ: Ստեղ բախտի գործոն չկար: 




> Իսկ քո համար Բարսայի հաղթելն էր էականը, թե՞ Ինտեռի գոլ խփելը:


Իրար հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

Լավ հիմա անցած տարի էլ Բարսելոնան մրցավարի շնորհիվ հայտնվեց եզրափակիչում, թե արդեն մոռացել եք որ սաղ եվրոպան Եվրեբեյի մասին էր խոսում? Ինտերը առանց մրցավարի օգնության էլ առաջի խաղում ավելի լավ խաղաց քան Բարսան իրա դաշտում:

----------


## Արծիվ

:Yahoo: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտեր թիմին և նրա երկրպագուններին ՉԼ հաղթելու կապակցությամբ, մալադեց տղերք հալալա ձեզ սկզբից մինչև վերջ լավ խաղացիք ու հաղթեցիք, 1965 թ. հետո մինչև հիմա Ինտերը ՉԼ չէր հաղթել, այսինքն արդեն 45 տարի էր ինչ չեմպիոն չէր եղել և դա իրականացավ այսօր: Մի խոսքով բռավո Ինտեր դու միակ արժանին էիր այս տարի ՉԼ գավաթը վերցնելու: 
 :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Մնաս բարով 2009-10 Չեմպիոնների Լիգա  :Bye:

----------

Gayl (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Միլիտո և Սնեյդեր զույգը աշխարհում ամենագազան զույգնա, հալալ ա տղերքին:

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ Ինտեռին և նրա երկրպագուներին, ես ինքս Ինտեռի կողմից էի.... Մարդիկ կարեցան դառան ովա բան ասում... բայց խնդրում եմ մյուս թիմերին մի գցեք, ասենք ջնջեց, սպանեց բարսային և այլն նման արտահայտությունները ոչ օբյեկտիվ են և իմաստից զուրկ ըստ ինձ:
Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհավոր հալալա :Cool:

----------

Gayl (23.05.2010)

----------


## BOBO

Շնորհավոր, կրինք :Yahoo: 
 :Bux:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Եվս մեկ անգամ հալալա, հալալա տղեքին:
Շատ աչքի չնկան, բայց պատվով դուրս եկան իրենց առաջ դրված խնդրի տակից:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինտերի» հարձակվող Սամուել Էտո’օն Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչում  «Բավարիայի» հանդեպ տարած հաղթանակից հետո(2:0) կիսվել է իր էմոցիաներով:




«Ներկա պահին ինձ լիովին բավարարված եմ զգում: Մենք հասանք մեր նպատակին` հաղթեցինք Չեմպիոններ լիգան: Այժմ «Ինտերը» կարող է շարունակել նվաճել հաղթանակներ և առանց Մոուրինյոյի, սակայն ես հստակ չգիտեմ` կլքի արդյոք նա մեզ թե` ոչ:

Իհարկե, նման հաջող մրցաշարից հետո շատ դժվար կլինի շարունակել ուղին, բայց, անկախ ամենից, մենք միշտ էլ հաղթանակների ծարավ ենք», - Էտո’օի խոսքերն է մեջբերում Football Italia-ն:


Աղբյուրը

----------


## salatik

Արժանի էին հաղթանակի, ես ասում էի չէ, որ Մոուրինիոն մեծ մարզիչա, ինքը գիտի որտեղ ոնց պետքա խաղան իրա ֆուտբոլիստները: Երանի մի օր էլ մենք մեր կաշվի վրա զգանք իտալացիների ու Ինտերի երկրպագուների զգացածը : Բոլոր խոսում են գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի մասին, հիմա դրա դարը չի, հիմա որակի վրա են խաղում իսկական թիմերը, իսկ որակը դա լավ արդյունքնա :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինտերի» նախագահ Մասիմո Մորատին զգուշացրել է բոլոր հնարավոր գնորդներին, որ հարձակվող Դիեգո Միլիտոն, ով Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի եզրափակիչում դարձավ դուբլի հեղինակ, չի վաճառվում:



«Ցանկանում եմ ասել միայն մեկ բան: Կա տարբերություն Միլիտոյի ու մեր գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյի միջև: Մոուրինյոն կարող է անհրաժեշտ գումարը մեզ վճարել և ոչ ոք չի կարողանա նրան պահել մեզ մոտ: Իսկ ահա Միլիտոյի պայմանագրում այդպիսի կետ չկա, այնպես որ բանավեճն ավարտված է»,- Մասիմո Մորատիի խոսքերը մեջբերում է «Ինտերի» պաշտոնական կայքը:


Հիշեցնենք, որ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի հերոսի հետ պայմանագիրը «նեռաձուրիի» հետ ավարտվում է 2013 թվականին:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Gayl (03.06.2010), salatik (24.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իտալական «Ինտերի» տնօրեն Գաբրիելե Օրիալին հաստատել է, որ միլանյան թիմը հետաքրքրված է իսպանացի մարզիչ Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսի ծառայություններով:



Հիշեցնենք, որ շատ հավանական է, որ մոտ օրերս Բենիտեսը լքի անգլիական «Լիվերպուլը», որին մարզել է վերջին տարիների ընթացքում:


Իսպանացին այս օրերին իր արձակարուդրն է անցկացնում Սարդինիայում, և կարող է միանգամից ուղևորվել Միլան` «Ինտերի» ղեկավարության հետ ֆինանսական հարցերը լուծելու համար:


Ըստ tribalfootball.com-ի «նեռաձուրին» պատրաստ են երկու անգամ բարձրացնել Բենիտեսի աշխատավարձը: Նշենք, որ «Լիվերպուլում» իսպանացին ստանում էր տարեկան 4 մլն ֆունտ:


«Մենք իսկապես հետաքրքրված ենք Բենիտեսով և համարում ենք, որ նա հիանալի թեկնածու է:


Բացի այդ մենք չենք մոռացել նաև Ստամբուլի եզրափակիչը»,- ավելացրել է Օրիալին` հիշեցնելով, որ հենց Բենիտեսի գլխավորությամբ «Լիվերպուլը» կարողացավ 2005 թվականի Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի եզրափակիչում հրաշք գործել «Ինտերի» վաղեմի թշնամի «Միլանի» հետ խաղում և հասնել առավելության:


Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսպանացի մասնագետ Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը պաշտոնապես գլխավորել է Միլանի «Ինտերը»: Անգլիական «Լիվերպուլի» նախկին գլխավոր մարզչի պայմանագիրն իտալական ակումբի հետ նախատեսված է մինչև 2012 թվականի հունիսի 30-ը:



Համաձայնագրի այլ մանրամասներն առայժմ չեն հրապարակվում:


Պաշտոնական շնորհանդեսն ու Բենիտեսի մամուլի ասուլիսը տեղի կունենան հունիսի 15-ին, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է «նեռաձուրիի» պաշտոնական կայքը:

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բենիտես. Ուզում եմ, որպեսզի Ինտերը դառնա Իտալիայի Բարսելոնա


Միլանի «Ինտերի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը իտալական  La Gazzetta dello Sport-ին տված հարզացարույցում հայտարարել է, որ իր թիմի հետ աշխատաքում խաղային մոդել է հանդիսանալու «Բարսելոնայի» խաղաոճը:



«Ես ուզում եմ, որպեսզի իմ թիմը հնարավորինս շատ տիրի գնդակին: Մի խոսքով, ուզում եմ, որպեսզի «Ինտերը» դառնա Իտալիայի «Բարսելոնա»: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է դասավորվածությանը խաղադաշտում, ապա Կամբյասոն գործելու է ավելի մոտ հարձակման գոտուն, քանի որ դաշտում նա իսկական մարզիչ է», - է Բենիտեսի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Championat-ը:

Բենիտեսը ասել է նաև, որ իր ֆուտբոլային կուռքը Ֆրանց Բեկենբաուերն էր, իսկ մարզիչներից նշել է Արիգո Սակիին, Ֆաբիո Կապելոյին և Կլաուդիո Ռանյերիին:  

*Աղբյուրը*

Զգում եք ինչ ենք անում, մարդիկ իրենց թիմի խաղը ուզում են նմանեցնել Բարսելոնայի խաղնին :Hands Up:

----------


## Yeti

Բարլուս Ինտերիստներ, մարդ կա դեռ? :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

> Բարլուս Ինտերիստներ, մարդ կա դեռ?


բարև, ես միշտ ըստեեմ :Jpit:  չնայած ինչքան վախտա ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում :Jpit:

----------


## Yeti

Բա տենց չեխավ, այ ախպեր  :Sad:   վաղը թույն խախա, 2 տազա հախցող ենք վերցե)

----------

BOBO (30.01.2011)

----------


## Yeti

Bravo Pazzi! Pazza Ragazzi! Pazza per pazzi!!!!!!
Գժական խաղղղղղղղղղղղղղղ....... ՎԵՐՋՆ ԵՐ!!!! :Hands Up:

----------

BOBO (31.01.2011)

----------


## Yeti

Պահո, ինչ 3 տարի առաջ վերջին անգամ մտել եմ այս թեման ու այս ֆորումը, տենց ել 3 տարուց ավել ոչ ոք չի ավելացել Ինտերի ֆաներից?  :Smile:

----------

John (27.02.2014)

----------

